# Show Rally added at The Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet in She



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 12/09/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=373

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

oldenstar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know that booking for Shepton is now open  and can we see a few more of you joining us there please.



Jacquie


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## serupin (Jun 29, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

serupin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

lecky7 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dangerous has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed please



Jacquie


----------



## UncleJohnBoy (May 21, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

UncleJohnBoy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## UncleJohnBoy (May 21, 2013)

Hi, I have booked from the Thursday and received my tickets, quoting the club. Hope that's ok. Cheers Uncle John


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

bambi2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

Suzysetter has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

RX12 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

ned has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## BlythSpirt (Sep 30, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

BlythSpirt has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## janic (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

janic has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room if a few more want to join us at Shepton

Could the following please let me know if they have booked so that I can confirm you on the rally listy Ta

waspes
macd
dangerous
ned
BlythSprit
janic
TheColeses


Jacquie


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We've booked and received our tickets, arriving Thursday, and with MHF.
Whats the situation / cost etc for EHU ? They say contact the club.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RX12 said:


> We've booked and received our tickets, arriving Thursday, and with MHF.
> Whats the situation / cost etc for EHU ? They say contact the club.


Hi John

We don't book electric for the September show.

I think you can book it yourself direct with the electric company is usually about £28 I think for the weekend and only 6amps. 

If you want electric you now have to phone LX Trix Ltd on 01749 823162 and tell them you want your electric on MOTORHOMEFACTS camping pitch.

Once you have booked with LX Trix please let me know via a pm LadyJ or e.mail me [email protected] if you are not a subscriber with your surname.

Please post on this thread if you will be booking electric

Thanks


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

TheColeses has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## 19795wen (Aug 25, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

19795wen has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Jacquie for the response about EHU.

Just letting you know we've decided against it.

See you there


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

welsh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## YABBOS (Jun 12, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

YABBOS has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I wont be there this year - sorry, no apple cake Jac!


----------



## Soggydad (Jun 2, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Soggydad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfin (Aug 17, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

bigfin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> I wont be there this year - sorry, no apple cake Jac!


Oh B it Shelia  now what am I going to do without your apple cake to keep me going   

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks you only have till Friday 6th Sept to book for Shepton.

Those still unconfirmed are

BlythSprit





Jacquie


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Wizzo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jazzz (Mar 7, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

jazzz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

PtMike has booked through Stone Leisure to attend with MHF. Please add his name to the list.

Thanks

JohnW


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> PtMike has booked through Stone Leisure to attend with MHF. Please add his name to the list.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JohnW


Thanks John ive added him on to the list now 

Tomorrow is the last day for booking folks you have until 5.30pm

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Shepton is now Closed


You can still go to the show and pay on the gate and if we have room you can park with us will cost you a £1 though :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those of you that have not camped with us before here is a map as to where our camping area is, its all hardstanding which if its wet is brilliant but if sunny not so brilliant. Awnings can be put out but you will need steel pegs. Best to fill up with water as we do not usually have a tap on our pitch.

John & I should be on site late Wednesday, if your not coming can you please let me know via a phone call or a text to 0753 863 6122 please do not post on here as I won't have internet there.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have the following actually booked as you are not on Stones list as having booked


havingfun

On Stones list but im not sure who you are Mr Webber van reg WA12 AOS

solomon are you Mr Webber by any chance?

Please check your tickets have motohomefacts on them and let me know

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all
We've had to call off our trip to the rally due to family matters, sorry we wont be there.

If anyone can use my ticket please get in touch. We are at RG10 

John and Christine.


----------

